# Newark, DE - 5yo M(N), dark sable - Tanner



## 4dogart (Jan 20, 2008)

*Deployed serviceman's dog needs help!* Tanner was surrendered to the Delaware SPCA today because the deployed serviceman's wife cannot handle the dog. She was distraught but felt she had no option--the husband is aware of the situation.

Tanner is home with me now for the rest of the weekend, but I will take him back to the shelter on Monday morning. At that time, he will be fully vetted and will be available for adoption to the general public. He is already neutered. Hard to tell his personality as he is still very stressed at his life being turned upside down. However, he has been relatively easygoing, friendly to strangers (at the shelter), and rather attentive. He is reported to be good with dogs but not with cats. I cannot verify about dog interaction. He is also recommended for older kids, not small ones. He has had some basic obedience training. Although he looks like a working dog, he hasn't shown much drive--yet. I can give more info as I get to know him, but he's been great thus far.

It would be great for him to go to a screened, approved adopter from rescue. However, he will be available to the general public on Monday, Dec. 8.

I will also try to take better pictures. I don't usually say this, but these pictures do not do him justice. This dog is stunningly handsome.

Thanks for your help!
Rene


----------



## 4dogart (Jan 20, 2008)

Forgot to mention: NO cats!


----------



## 4dogart (Jan 20, 2008)

It's snowing!







Decided to take Tanner out and shoot some video of him. Much better than the pictures...

Watch Tanner's video


----------



## MiasMom (Nov 3, 2006)

He's beautiful!


----------



## TESS (Oct 29, 2008)

this is a gorgeous dog. He is right near me (I am about 20 minutes away and grew went to high school in Newark) if anyone wants me to take him for their rescue.
Tess in Philadelphia


----------



## mmackey (Mar 30, 2008)

Isn't there an option for this dog to be fostered until the serviceman returns home?







It just seems such a shame that not only is this dog losing his home, but this serviceman is fighting for his country knowing that his beloved pet won't be there when he returns home.

Just trying to think of other options for both dog and owners....


----------



## Prinzsalpha (Jul 6, 2005)

There has got to be a better option for this dog and his owner whose in Iraq. Gosh I hate to see this.


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

There are options, I dont know however, if there is a waiting list, or if there is a way to get in touch with the service member to give him this info. Maybe it can be passed on to the shelter and they can call and give it. Just a thought...

http://www.guardianangelsforsoldierspet.org/ 


http://www.alphataxservices.com/military/classifieds/petfostercare.asp

http://www.netpets.org 

http://www.operationnoblefoster.org


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

That is one gorgeous dog!


----------



## 4dogart (Jan 20, 2008)

Thanks, everyone. And thanks, Danni, for the links. I saw the thread on long-term fostering for dogs of deployed military--great work being done. I did mention the option to the wife, and she just didn't want to pursue it. I will look into it for her, though. The husband might be a lot happier if arrangements for his dog can be made.

Regardless, I will hang on to Tanner for a while. He's back at the shelter for vetting, but I'll pick him later this afternoon. He will now be fully UTD.

I should also note that I'm not clear on his attitude toward other dogs. We had a brief and superficial intro with my very solid bitch, and he didn't react well. I'm not sure if all the change just isn't too much for him right now. He's never known anything but his previous home. I'm waiting to talk to the wife to get more info.

Anyway, I guess he's okay being moved to "Non-urgent" for now (Mods?).


----------



## Kaitadog (Jun 20, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: 4DogArtI did mention the option to the wife, and she just didn't want to pursue it. I will look into it for her, though. The husband might be a lot happier if arrangements for his dog can be made.


In my not so humble opinion, if the wife surrendered him and signed a surrender form, she has no rights to him. Who cares what she thinks at this point?? That soldier deserves his dog when he comes home! 

Is there any rescue that can help??? Please find a way to keep him safe while he waits for his Daddy. I'm tearing up just thinking about it.


----------



## 4dogart (Jan 20, 2008)

I just talked to the wife, and she said her husband would be very happy if we could arrange a long-term foster for Tanner until he comes home. The back story is kinda long, but the short of it is that the kids said their goodbyes, and the wife didn't want to upset them more, so she took the dog to the SPCA. Just reporting, okay?









Anyway, if anyone has any contact with these organizations or can help with them, I'd appreciate any assistance. If we can arrange for a foster for Tanner, the SPCA can certainly wait to adopt him out. In looking over the links Danni posted above, I don't know what standing I might have placing a dog since I am not the military personnel in question. I will contact those organizations to find out.

Also, according to the wife, Tanner has always been around dogs. In fact, he was living with a pug. I'll do more work here and see what I can find out. I may have just been reading the situation all wrong. Incidentally, the uncontrollable behavior that the wife can't handle is the dog's protectiveness. She says he goes berserk any time someone walks in front of their house.

Thanks again, everybody.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

If one of the adults in the home is not committed to the dog and the other one is in and out (regardless of the reason), rehoming may be in the best interest of the dog.


----------



## 4dogart (Jan 20, 2008)

Yeah, it's just really hard to read this situation. The wife acted with the husband's consent--and she seemed sincerely upset. She mentioned that the husband's deployment was unexpected, so I assumed she was overwhelmed by everything going on, compounded by the dog. In any case, I've emailed the military foster groups, so we'll see where this leads.


----------



## Lava (Dec 20, 2003)

What a handsome guy he is. I hope something works out for him.


----------



## 4dogart (Jan 20, 2008)

I can't believe I'm reviving this thread...

It's a very long story, but Tanner has been with me since his owner was deployed to Iraq (when I started this thread). Turns out the owner has been back home for two weeks now, and the family has decided that Tanner would be better off in another home.

I can't even begin to comment.

Feel free to DM me with any interest in Tanner.


----------



## CampPappy (Sep 10, 2007)

I have a lead for you....sent you a PM


----------



## 4dogart (Jan 20, 2008)

Sorry for my cryptic previous post. I maybe shouldn't have written it just after receiving the news from Tanner's family.

Basically, I've fostered Tanner since December believing the family would take him back once the owner returned from Iraq. We had had sporadic emails over this time, so I wasn't particularly surprised by the family's decision, just disappointed and angry. (Incidentally, Tanner was supposed to go to a military foster, but it fell through, so I agreed to keep him here.)

I'm very conflicted right now because I feel so badly for the dog. He was dumped once, and I hate the thought of his feeling dumped again. He fits in very well here and enjoys being with my dogs. Unfortunately, I just have too many in the house right now, and I do believe Tanner can re-adjust rather easily.

A testament to having too many dogs is not having time to work with Tanner. He's wonderful in the house, does everything you'd want and expect from a well behaved family dog. Outside of the house is a different story. He's highly reactive on lead to both dogs and people. More so to dogs, even at some distance. Less so to people, unless they're very close--then he lunges, shows teeth, and barks. He can be very intimidating! Off leash is a different story. He likes new people and immediately leans and cuddles. Meeting new dogs does take more time as Tanner is unsure and opts for a strong offense as a best defense. If he is pushed, however, he will back down; he's quite low on the totem pole here at my house, even backs down from my little BC mix foster.

Here is video of Tanner and some of the other dogs from last December, when I thought he'd be moving on to his military foster.

BTW, the owners never signed the paperwork to re-establish ownership of the dog. Technically--and legally, I suppose--he is a ward of the SPCA. I would like eventual adopters to fill out the SPCA paperwork and pay the SPCA adoption contribution.

Thanks!


----------



## CWhite (Dec 8, 2004)

WOW! 

Tanner is lucky to have you.


----------



## djmcmullan (Jan 28, 2008)

Rene,

I tried a PM to you; not sure why it will not go through. PM me or email me. Thanks. Desi


----------



## 4dogart (Jan 20, 2008)

Desi,
I PM'ed you. Thanks.

Rene


----------



## CWhite (Dec 8, 2004)

What's his status?


----------



## 4dogart (Jan 20, 2008)

Tanner is still available for adoption.

I will continue to foster him until the right home comes along. The SPCA doesn't typically have the resources to conduct reference checks, vet check, home visit, etc., BUT, since Tanner's my foster, I'm requesting that prospective adopters be able to provide this information. I will conduct the reference checks myself. If a home visit is possible, I would like to conduct that as well. If a home visit is not possible, well, I'll play that one by ear... I would love to entertain prospective adopters that an established rescue will vouch for. 

Prospective adopters can contact me directly via email: [email protected].

Thanks!


----------



## 4dogart (Jan 20, 2008)

bump


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Thank you so much for being so committed! Tanner is very lucky to have you!

(if you end up needing a hv in an area that is not accessable to you...post a request for help here.)


----------



## 4dogart (Jan 20, 2008)

I may take Tanner with us to the nationals next week. If anyone is interested in meeting him, PM me. Thanks!


----------



## 4dogart (Jan 20, 2008)

I hesitate to post too soon, don't want to jinx anything...

Tanner's family has had a change of heart and want to take him back. Actually, I don't think the husband ever wanted to give the dog up and was just acquiescing to the wife. He and the kids now sound excited about welcoming Tanner home. I know the wife is still apprehensive about it, so I hope it works out. As of now, Tanner's going home this Wednesday!

Keep your fingers crossed for him and the family!


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

Do you feel comfortable about this solution? 
They did not show much commitment to the poor boy in the past.


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

Yeah, I hate to be cynical but my experience has been that once a family gets to the point of giving up a dog, even if they take it back or change their mind, it's temporary at best. I am hoping to be wrong here! Just saying, proceed with caution on this one.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: RebelGSDDo you feel comfortable about this solution?
> They did not show much commitment to the poor boy in the past.


I second that. You have had him for almost a year. Will they contact you if they decide they can't keep him?


----------



## 4dogart (Jan 20, 2008)

I'm cautiously optimistic. The husband has been absent through most of this, so I'm hoping he's really stepping up for his dog now. Also, he seems to have enlisted the children who love Tanner, and I imagine the parents will do everything they can not to disappoint them. In any case, the family owes it to the dog to try and make it work.

If for some reason they can't make it work, however, I will insist the dog come back to me.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

It is a bad situation for the dog when one of the family members, a parent, is not on board. It often ends up being a losing battle for the dog where someone is counting the strikes against him.


----------

